# Google- AGI Therapeutics plc announces Research Update - CNNMoney.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">AGI Therapeutics plc announces Research UpdateCNNMoney.com - <nobr>33 minutes ago</nobr>RezularTM is AGI's lead product for the treatment of diarrhoea-predominant *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS-D), a chronic, debilitating condition that affects *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

